# Laptop kühlen!



## TimDeKill (29. April 2009)

*Laptop kühlen!*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein echtes Problem mein Acer Laptop wird extrem heiß. Meine 8600MGT hat nach etwa 1,5h stolze 102Grad!!!
Und irgentwann schaltet die sich dann einfach aus, und nach 10 sekunden wieder an. Dann werde ich aus dem meisten games einfach rausgeschmissen. Im Windows kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung: Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt. Aber wenn ich ganz lange zocke dann schaltet sich der ganze laptop einfach aus.
Ich glaube mein Kühler hat eine sehr geringe Leistung denn n im Windows normal betrieb ist die Graka auch schon 66 Grad heiß. Der Core 2 duo digt bei 52Grad. Ich habe mein Laptop jetzt ungefähr 1 jahr und habe noch garantie drauf ich habe aber keine lust den jetzt eischicken zulassen, ich will auch nächste woche zu ner Lan gehen und dieses rumgezick von meinem Rechner geht mir echt auf die Nerven. Habt ihr vieleicht irgentwelche tipps für mich??

MFG TimDeKIll


----------



## TheReal1604 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*



TimDeKill schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe ein echtes Problem mein Acer Laptop wird extrem heiß. Meine 8600MGT hat nach etwa 1,5h stolze 102Grad!!!
> Und irgentwann schaltet die sich dann einfach aus, und nach 10 sekunden wieder an. Dann werde ich aus dem meisten games einfach rausgeschmissen. Im Windows kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung: Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt. Aber wenn ich ganz lange zocke dann schaltet sich der ganze laptop einfach aus.
> Ich glaube mein Kühler hat eine sehr geringe Leistung denn n im Windows normal betrieb ist die Graka auch schon 66 Grad heiß. Der Core 2 duo digt bei 52Grad. Ich habe mein Laptop jetzt ungefähr 1 jahr und habe noch garantie drauf ich habe aber keine lust den jetzt eischicken zulassen, ich will auch nächste woche zu ner Lan gehen und dieses rumgezick von meinem Rechner geht mir echt auf die Nerven. Habt ihr vieleicht irgentwelche tipps für mich??
> ...



Die beste Lösung scheint für dich echt einschicken zu sein, oder soll dein Laptop i-wann mal den Hitzetod sterben? 

Solange noch Garantie drauf ist würde ich das ruhig machen. 
Da muss die Lan wohl warten, bin gespannt was die anderen noch meinen. 

Mfg,

Real


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

schau mal dort wo der lüfter von deiner graka/cpu luft ansaugt immer frei ist oder halt kurz mal den staubsauger drüber pass  aber auf das der den lüfter nicht zu schnell drehen lässt.... ansonsten weiß ich auch nichts mehr vllt nach einer lüftersteuerung suchen....


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

Dreht der Lüfter den auf 100% auf?

Wenn ja wird das Teil wahrscheinlich einfach verdreckt sein.

Also entweder selber sauber machen oder einschicken.

MfG DanielX


----------



## TimDeKill (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*



DanielX schrieb:


> Dreht der Lüfter den auf 100% auf?
> 
> Wenn ja wird das Teil wahrscheinlich einfach verdreckt sein.
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal!
Wo kann mann denn gucken ob der Lüfter auf 100% ist?
Also unterdem Lüfter ist alles frei. Da ist nichts wo der sich ansaugen könnte habe so gar noch den Laptop mit Bauklötzchen hoch gebaut, damit die Luft noch besser strömt.

MFG TimDeKill


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

das kannst du mir everest oder mit nvidia tools /speedfan


----------



## TimDeKill (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

speedfan erkennt meinen Lüfter nicht. Everest auch nicht.

MFG TimDeKill


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

Kann meinen auch nicht auslesen aber ich höre/spüre ob er sich steigert.

MfG DanielX


----------



## TimDeKill (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

also ich kann da garkeine einstellungen vornehmen.
MFG TimDeKIl


----------



## Fabian (29. April 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

Das sollte auch helfen:

[Guide] Notebooks leiser - stromsparender und mit längeren Akkulaufzeiten - OverclockingStation


----------



## iceman650 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

@ tim: ich hab bei deinem schlepptop überhaupt keinen luftzug am "lüfter" feststelle können^^


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

hat das programm von fabian geholfen?


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop kühlen!*

Ich verwenden einen Notebook Cooler, ist auch praktisch wenn du dein Laptop mal im Bett oder auf dem Sofa nutzen willst
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Notebook-Kühler » Akasa AK-NBC-08BK Libra Notebook Cooler - black


----------

